# g23 conversion question



## roguepra (Oct 4, 2018)

im looking to convert my gen 2 g23 to 9mm. The question is what barrel mfg. seems to work best for reliability. Also will it be reliable enough to carry? The reason is for cheaper range cost but also my wife carries a 9mm and i would like to have interchangeable mags. I see a lot of older information on this subject so i figured by this time someone has a reliable setup.. Thanks


----------

